# London Baptist Confession Study Guides online



## JohnGill

Does anyone know of any online study guides to go with the London Baptist Confession of Faith? I have an Harmony of the LBCF with the 1813 Baptist Catechism. The children will be learning the song to go with it. I am looking for something similar to Robert Shaw's work on the Westminster Confession, but done on the LBCF. I am hoping to find one that is prior to the 20th century or that is online for free. Some of the families have been asking about it so that they may teach the LBCF and BC to their children. I have found a wonderful sermon series on it from Trinity Baptist Church: The London Baptist Confession of Faith - 1689 I plan on using some of the material from these sermons, but would like to hand them something from either a long dead baptist or a Reformed/Founders Baptist.

I am also searching for guides to family worship for our members. I have handed out a few copies of the Westminster Standards Family Worship section to those who have asked. But I am hoping to find something from a Baptist. (Many are under the impression that Presbyterians are RC-Lite.) I want to find something that is online for free. Also audio sermons that anyone may know of would also be appreciated from Presbyterian or Baptist. I can put the info into a course for our church.

Reform is coming to my church! 

Thanks in advance for the help.

(Where's Androogle when you need him?)


----------



## JohnGill

Wondering if anyone knows of anything similar for the WCF that is free online, but not as in-depth as Shaw.


----------



## CovenantalBaptist

Chris,

I can't vouch for the quality, as I have not looked at these myself, but, there is an online course in 13 lessons here on the LBCF.

May I also recommend this as an aid to developing your own material:
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Baptist-Confession-Faith-Samuel-Waldron/dp/085234340X/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1235868070&sr=1-3]Amazon.com: 1689 Baptist Confession of Faith: Samuel, E. Waldron: Books[/ame]


----------



## refbaptdude

Chris,

at the link below you can find a freeware program that helps in the study of the 1689. It contains an outline for the confession.

The BCF Assistant Reformed Baptist Fellowship


enjoy,
Steve


----------



## Rich Koster

The Reformed Reader - Committed to Historic Baptist Beliefs
www.reformed.org/documents/index.html


----------



## PresbyDane

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jesus is my friend

Thanks for the link,It looks good,Sam Waldron's commentary is very good and I recommend it, he came and spoke at our church recently,and enjoyed him throughly


----------



## refbaptdude

Another good resource in studying the 1689 is:

The Reformed Baptist Theological Collection Volume 1 Reformed Baptist Fellowship

Be sure to see the demo video.

Steve


----------



## JM

Scroll down to the bottom:
Mount Zion Bible Institute

PDF: http://www.mountzion.org/text/LBC_1-13.rtf
Answers: http://www.mountzion.org/text/LBC_AK.rtf

I ordered the paper copies and handed them out. 

I'd also suggest Beddome's Exposition of the Baptist Catechism:
Benjamin Beddome’s Exposition of the Baptist Catechism | The Institute of Reformed Baptist Studies

I do not own this title but it's on my list:
Reformed Baptist Academic Press : True Confessions


----------

